# What Would You Buy at a Furry Convention?



## orcaowl (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm considering have a table at my local furry convention, Califur and I have never sold at a furry convention before so I have no idea what others would be interested in!

As of right now, I have a stock of various buttons that I've created for anime conventions in the past that include things from fandoms such as Okami, Pokemon, Korra, etc. 

I am considering making posters/large-scale prints, but I am unsure of what (My little pony, Okami, and Pokemon are things I'm considering)

I know people are interested in badge commissions at the convention, too. Do you think something like $5 for a sketch badge (4" x 6") and $10-15 for watercolor is fair?

Let me know what you would buy, for how much, and from what fandoms and such!  Thank you in advance!




Also, this is my gallery link and my girlfriend's who is also planning to sell with me link. We are professional artists so the quality of our work is fairly high.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 21, 2013)

usually I browse a lot at a convention before I purchase something. Last con I went to, I commissioned a badge and bought as Tasmanian devil plushie. The convention before that, it was a badge and a few fursuit making supplies from Monoyasha. It has to catch my eye for me to throw money at it.

It all depends on the customer. If they want a badge and if the quality is to their liking and you aren't overburdened with commissions, then they'll buy it.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 21, 2013)

I have no concept of prices really as i've never gone to one, but that seems good i guess.
As for what to sell it would be best to have a diversity for sale rather than a lot of one thing. I've had tables selling stuff before but it wasnt a furry con, but i would image buisness would be the same. You dont know who will be there and what they will want, so the more you have available the more chance you have of making a sale. I had some shit rare things for sale at the cheapest prices i've seen yet they didnt sell , but i still made a profit from all the other things i had for sale.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 21, 2013)

I personally prefer art prints that I get signed by the artist or "mini" commissions like the $5 badges you're talking about (though not badges as I pretty much just go to Comic/Scifi cons).

I hear buttons are pretty popular with a younger crowd, specifically teenagers.  MLP will probably be a hit since it's an "in" thing right now.


----------



## orcaowl (Mar 21, 2013)

I agree that I should just bring a lot of stuff.. I mean, Spikie also has a 40-page Wreck-it-Ralph fan-comic that she did with her roommate and I think maybe we'll bring some of those to sell as well? I don't know how well non-furry things sell...

Thank you for the input so far! It's super helpful  I think we have an advantage with commissions since we'll go back home after each day and can finish any extra commissions to bring back the following day.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 21, 2013)

5-15 dollars is a pretty good deal if you produce quality art.  Ive seen badges go from 1-100 dollars. Buttons are always fun.  Also commissions go well too. I'll be there since its like 15 minutes away :3


----------



## orcaowl (Mar 21, 2013)

I think we'll offer commissions as well, likely with pencil and watercolors as well, but on 9 x 11" paper (likely $10 sketch, $30+ watercolor)  

See you there!


----------



## Teal (Mar 21, 2013)

Last con I went to (it was an anime con but still) I bought $15 worth of buttons.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 21, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I personally prefer art prints that I get signed by the artist or "mini" commissions like the $5 badges you're talking about (though not badges as I pretty much just go to Comic/Scifi cons).


I would totally buy an art print or two. Maybe a poster. 

And being a brony I'd natch hit up the MLP stuff.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 21, 2013)

Make some T-shirts if you can.  I'm sure those would sell.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 21, 2013)

Probably some art and furry themed items. I like going to panels rather than buy stuff at the dealers den.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 22, 2013)

Furry Art of course... Duh!!! :3


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 22, 2013)

Uhh, at the last fur con I ended up getting a "I AM A SKY BYSON" pin, badge, and art commission. The pin cost $5, at-con badge-commissions were selling between $25-$50 ($40 being the average price).


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I would totally buy an art print or two. Maybe a poster.
> 
> And being a brony I'd natch hit up the MLP stuff.



Ooh yeah.  My walls are mostly decorated with posters and framed prints by artists from various Artist Alleys.  (And an X-files poster and a picture of me and my secret boyfriend Wil Wheaton, but who's counting?)

I'll buy the prints and posters over anything else, since wtf am I gonna do with buttons or other things aside from like, action figures or a comic/artbook ?  I always lose buttons and I, personally, never wear them on anything. D;

There was one artist who was offering a really cool thing!  For every art book you bought from them, he'd doodle a little something on the inside cover for you for nothing   Your friends could always do that too, gives people more of an incentive to buy.  I was gonna buy the books anyway, but just about squealed as he drew me my own monsters in the cover.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 22, 2013)

I believe the only thing I'd buy in a furry convention is food.
I'm too greedy to put my money in something like art unless I'm absolutely in love with it, something that's bound to happen in one convention or another.
Other conventions I've been in that had artists selling their work mostly had artists that printed their works on quality paper and sold it for around 10$-15$. Pins were roughly 5$ to 8.5$ on the spot, 2.5$ if drawn beforehand.
Posters ranged between 15$ to 20$.
It's not furry artists, but it's close enough.


----------



## orcaowl (Mar 22, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Uhh, at the last fur con I ended up getting a "I AM A SKY BYSON" pin, badge, and art commission. The pin cost $5, at-con badge-commissions were selling between $25-$50 ($40 being the average price).



Looking at the pricing of badges and such around FA, I think I need to re-think my pricing... $15 is looking to be very underpriced with the quality of badges that I want to be doing, so thank you for the price range! It's definitely helpful hah


----------



## Hewge (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd probably buy shirts, buttons, and print-art. But I'd be extremely picky about what I choose to buy.
Also some cups/coasters if they are there.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2013)

orcaowl said:


> I am considering making posters/large-scale prints, but I am unsure of what (My little pony, Okami, and Pokemon are things I'm considering)



Is that even legal?


----------



## Aetius (Mar 22, 2013)

Dragon Dildos. I will then use them as swords for fencing duels.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 22, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Dragon Dildos. I will then use them as swords for fencing duels.



_Suuuuuuuure_.

I bet you'd use them as _swords_ alright.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 22, 2013)

Drinks if there's any.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 22, 2013)

Dragon dildos, porn about said dragon dildos and friends.



Gibby said:


> Drinks if there's any.



There better be drinks there!


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 22, 2013)

orcaowl said:


> Looking at the pricing of badges and such around FA, I think I need to re-think my pricing... $15 is looking to be very underpriced with the quality of badges that I want to be doing, so thank you for the price range! It's definitely helpful hah


Note that pre-con badge orders tend to be cheaper than at-con badge orders, for obvious reasons (printing + laminating at-con requires more Logistics)


----------



## orcaowl (Mar 24, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Is that even legal?




Short answer: the companies do not care for the most part about artists creating and selling 2-D fan works. It can be legal to produce and sell if you do it correctly.


Long answer: http://io9.com/5933976/are-fan-fiction-and-fan-art-legal


Google for more information.





Kazooie said:


> Note that pre-con badge orders tend to be cheaper than at-con badge orders, for obvious reasons (printing + laminating at-con requires more Logistics)



That totally makes sense. I've heard, too, that because of the pressure of working quicker/in a different environment artists have raised their prices from the Internet norm.


----------



## Azure (Mar 24, 2013)

the virginity of 18 year old femboys.

and probably alcohol.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 24, 2013)

Azure said:


> the virginity of 18 year old femboys.
> 
> and probably alcohol.



but... those are both free at a con


----------



## Azure (Mar 24, 2013)

Ricky said:


> but... those are both free at a con


only if you bring enough alcohol and lubrication.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 25, 2013)

I've neither been to nor plan to attend a furry convention. If I did, I'd probably buy random little keychains just because I like trinkets like that.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 26, 2013)

Art!  Art!  ART!!!  And buttons...and plushies...and fursuit stuff....

If you're considering selling anything Okami related then please do!  I adore Okami but I've been to three cons so far and I've never once seen any Okami merchandise.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 26, 2013)

A tail and ears, I guess. Maybe browse around for dvd's, books, etc... Then again, I will never be able to go to one, because I can't afford that shit.


----------



## Sar (Mar 26, 2013)

Azure said:


> only if you bring enough alcohol and lubrication.



Alcohol is a Social Lubricant. Just see where things go from there.



Gibby said:


> Drinks if there's any.





CaptainCool said:


> There better be drinks there!


A con without drinks? It isn't a con without drinks! D=<
Who's paying?


----------



## Radiowires (Mar 28, 2013)

I really want fox ears that match my tail. Those are hard to find. And I want fingerless gloves with furr cuffs, but IDK if you can find those at a con.


----------



## Nashida (Mar 28, 2013)

Trinkety things. Keychains, buttons, necklaces or pendants, and maybe some art. Some on-the-spot badge commissions would be fun. Maybe some ears and a tail for the days I don't want to wear my fullsuit. Bu really, when I hit an artist's alley at a local con the aforementioned stuff is what I tend to go toward.


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

If I ever went to a con, I would probably see if I could by some sort of pin-up....As well as the small trinkets.

Dreamcatchers would be good too.


----------



## orcaowl (Mar 28, 2013)

TheG8MC - I do have Okami buttons leftover from past conventions and have some art I can make prints of for it, so I think I may do that.

Regarding tails and ears - Spikie, who I am sharing the table with, is really good at sewing/making things. I don't know if this is a good alternate to standard clip-on etc ears, but she can make those fleece hats with ears attached. We were thinking of making standard black and white and maybe fox ones, but I really don't know if anyone would be interested so we may just make one or two and see how it goes.

We have loads of leftover keychains and such too, which we will be selling. I think what we will focus on is smaller prints, selling our stock of keychains/buttons/stickers/prints, maybe making some hats, and definitely doing at-the-con badge commissions, at the minimum.

*I have a question about badge commissions. *What we have done in the past is just stick them in the bags that we bought (they are similar to what you'd put a comic book in to protect it, completely safe and made of plastic). Do you think it would be better to buy a badge-hole-puncher and include the badge clips or do you think the buyers would do that themselves?


----------



## Percy (Mar 28, 2013)

Probably art and various things. I'm planning on going to one this year, so I'll see.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 28, 2013)

I've haven't been to a con yet, though I'm hoping to in the near future. I'd probably buy some art and maybe a few other things that caught my eye.


----------



## Nashida (Mar 28, 2013)

orcaowl said:


> *I have a question about badge commissions. *What we have done in the past is just stick them in the bags that we bought (they are similar to what you'd put a comic book in to protect it, completely safe and made of plastic). Do you think it would be better to buy a badge-hole-puncher and include the badge clips or do you think the buyers would do that themselves?



I'd go for the former myself. I know when I buy badges elsewhere they're ready to wear, and they're not in the bag for more than five seconds before they get clipped to my lanyard, backpack, costume, whatever. If I got an on-the-spot badge commission I'd want to put it on as soon as it was done. Bringing a hole puncher isn't on the general attendee's con packing list.


----------



## Aldino (Mar 29, 2013)

I actually baught things that I wouldn't have to hide or would be useful. I got a bell and collar for my suit, a few posters and a keychain. Its stuff I can use around town and won't let people know I'm a furry and it wasn't too expensive. Books are also a good buy too if you have those at your con.


----------



## obliviousally (Apr 1, 2013)

I, personally, like to buy trinkets (charms, little figurines, stickers, etc.), stuffed animals, and mini-prints (like, postcard-sized). Things I can either display in my office or stick/attach to things I carry around, mostly. 

I usually only buy one or two pieces of commissioned art, depending on the artists present at the convention and my budget. Sometimes I try to snag a piece or two from the art show (again, depending on what's there and my budget). I don't buy prints too much anymore, but I almost always peruse print binders anyhow.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Apr 2, 2013)

I try _not_ to buy anything at a con. Unless it's lightweight, like most plushies, afterall the cost of getting excess stuff back home _can_ be cost prohibitive.


----------



## Ryuu (Apr 2, 2013)

at my next convention, i will be looking for a large.. high quality framable piece of art of Ryuu.  wanting to see the art in person ^.^ 

might get a new badge too


----------



## orcaowl (Apr 2, 2013)

Nashida said:


> I'd go for the former myself. I know when I buy badges elsewhere they're ready to wear, and they're not in the bag for more than five seconds before they get clipped to my lanyard, backpack, costume, whatever. If I got an on-the-spot badge commission I'd want to put it on as soon as it was done. Bringing a hole puncher isn't on the general attendee's con packing list.




Okay, good to know! I went ahead and ordered both a badge hole puncher as well as badge clips. I've been buying extra plastic sleeves for prints and badges and such too. 

I made a demo for the badges I'm likely going to offer, I'm thinking of pricing it around $20 from what I've seen other artists pricing their badges. It'll include the plastic sleeve, badge clip, etc and will be done on nice paper with nice paints, of course.














Also thank you for the continued feedback!! I really appreciate it! I met with the Califur people at Wondercon this past weekend and they seem like lovely individuals, I think I'll have a good time being a vendor there


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 3, 2013)

If I remember I'll try to find your table and get a badge, you have cute work.


----------



## orcaowl (Apr 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> If I remember I'll try to find your table and get a badge, you have cute work.



Sounds great! Just saying hello would make me happy haha  I love meeting furs from FA


----------

